# Suggestions for Pier Fishing @ Tybee & HiltonHead



## CharrDad (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm going on vacation next week and hoped to get in some fishin' time. Anyone have suggestions or tips for fishing the piers around Tybee & HH Islands? I'll have the kids with me and would like to get into some fish, but don't want to subject them to anything too complicated. 

Tip/hints on baits, rigs, time of day, etc. greatly appreciated. 

Todd


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Jun 30, 2008)

hi charr try the fort pulaski bridge, it closes after 5.pm and you can fish all night long on that one and then their is the back pier on tybee. as for bait live shrimp will do  and probally some squid  and mud minnows. i like to do top water with a cork.


----------



## CharrDad (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks a bunch. I know right where the bridge is, but have never fished it. I'll give it a try.


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 2, 2008)

*That bridge*

That bridge can surprise you, in a good way. If the kids are going take a Sabiki Rig. They sale them at Walmart down there or Bass Pro in Savannah. Just take them and put a 2 -3 oz sinker on the bottom of the rig and drop it off the bridge or pier and in a few mins you'll have bait and the kids will have caught 2, 3, or 4 fish in one cast. Also some times tip the rig with tiny pieces of shrimp and it might work even better. This is not a big fish rig but its is a nice way to get bait and the kids love them. 

The back river pier is a great place to shark fish at night. Also its right at the mouth of the river and you get a variety of fish there, sting rays, blues, spanish mac., black tips, nurse shark, trouts, flounder, and reds are some of the things I have caught there.

Good luck and have fun.

Jon


----------



## Southern_Gent (Jul 3, 2008)

jonkayak said:


> That bridge can surprise you, in a good way. If the kids are going take a Sabiki Rig. They sale them at Walmart down there or Bass Pro in Savannah. Just take them and put a 2 -3 oz sinker on the bottom of the rig and drop it off the bridge or pier and in a few mins you'll have bait and the kids will have caught 2, 3, or 4 fish in one cast. Also some times tip the rig with tiny pieces of shrimp and it might work even better. This is not a big fish rig but its is a nice way to get bait and the kids love them.
> 
> The back river pier is a great place to shark fish at night. Also its right at the mouth of the river and you get a variety of fish there, sting rays, blues, spanish mac., black tips, nurse shark, trouts, flounder, and reds are some of the things I have caught there.
> 
> ...



Where is the back river pier at?
Thanks


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 3, 2008)

I bet he is talking about Lazarretto Creek pier, you have to use some serious weight there cause when the tide moves the current rips through there.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Jul 3, 2008)

when are you going to be in tybee? i am trying to get my stuff together for this weekend on the 4th and maybe next weekend too. i will probally start off at fort pulaski bridge and then see how it goes. if you see a red dodge daktoa with a lot of turkey declas and a bryan hunting  logo on t that will be my truck and look for a little guy that will be me with my boston red sox hat on.


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think it's call the Lazarretto Creek pier. The pier I'm referring to is at the south side of the island over looking Little Tybee Island and you can see the ocean fairly well if I remember right. Also there is a boat ramp just down the road. When you get to the island take the main road alway to the end. I think there use to be a BurgerKing down near there and it was past it. But it has been at least 6 years scince I have been there.

If you use google maps and the look at the Sat photo you can see it several tiles from the south eastern point on the island. its like the only straight thing sticking into the river before you get to all the docks. From the southern most point move west up the river past the one dock and then thats the pier. If I remember right it was a rather small pier with about parking for 10  but really popular for with the shark fisherman. Also on out going tides balloon fishing was done some. Here is the link to the map I think.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

Just found this
http://www.tybee.com/fishingancrabbing.html
scroll down to fishing Pier thats it. So apparently there are three piers on the island. Have fun and good luck.

Jon


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 6, 2008)

jonkayak: Is this area kayak-friendly? How's the current?


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 6, 2008)

I have had kayaks in there and have seen a lot of others kayaking there as well, so I would say, Yes. Just lots of big sharks in there. Current can get bad but not the worst I have seen.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 8, 2008)

becareful whereever you park on or around tybee i dont think im going back alot homeless drug addict theifs running around busting out peoples windows in there vehicles and stealing everything they can get there hands on they even steal peoples batterys out of there vehicles while they try to fish.be real careful at the lazareto creek pier.


----------



## CharrDad (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I had a great week, fished a lot and had a good time with the kids. Seems the house we were renting was right on the creek and had a dock right out the back door all set up for us. The fish were not that big, but the kids had a good time. 
I did go out on Broad Creek in Hilton Head with a friend one morning and had a brief hookup with a 30 + inch Red that rocked my world for about 30 secs. Oh well...next time.


----------

